# TOP 5 mobile applications downloading



## judyfei (Oct 31, 2007)

No1. Opera Mini（www.opera.com）
Opera Mini 3.1 - faster and more powerful! Free Web browser for your phone. Opera Mini gives you access to your favorite Web sites on your favorite 
phone. Browse the full Web anywhere, anytime! Internet traffic is compressed, giving a fast browsing 

No2. Morange（www.morange.com）
Morange 3.3.2 is becoming better! You will be surprised : Now you can make Cheap Interantional phone cal, besides features like Mobile IM (MSN/Google 
Talk/Yahoo/ICQ/AOL/QQ), PushMail like Blackberry, PodCast like iTunes, Blogs News, Remote PC... all in on

No3. MyWaves - Watch Free Mobile Videos（www.mywaves.com）
Watch unlimited Videos for Free! Subscribe to your favorite channels- Content from Anime, to Music Videos, Bollywood, Comedy, Bikini Contests, News and More!  

No.4 Cellity freeSMS（www.freesms.com）
The new way to send SMS: write messages with up to 2048 characters and send them to your friends for free (made by cellity) 

No.5 Berggi (english) （www.berggi.com）
Berggi: the hottest mobile Messenger and Email


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ nice but source buddy
cellity gotta check this


----------



## judyfei (Nov 1, 2007)

yes,i prefer opera mini and Morange.

can try both of them first.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 1, 2007)

You got this from getjar right?? 
Anyways good.None of these work on my nokia 3230.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 1, 2007)

^^^
what !!!! even opera mini is not working on your 3230??


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 1, 2007)

^Network setup fails on my airtel nop.
What do you think is there any problem in java module of the phone??
Coz none of the apps which need net connection work.


----------



## judyfei (Nov 22, 2007)

i think n3230 is available to run JAVA application such as Morange. Please make sure your phone has the right Internet Setting to browse website. Then install it and try to sign into. GOOD luck!


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 22, 2007)

use opera mini 2.41 modded for nop


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 22, 2007)

but neither opera mini nor its modded version works on 3110 tru airtel nop. there is no settin for givin proxy address for java apps internet settings.


----------



## New (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice info..


----------



## choudang (Nov 24, 2007)

no need to put proxy in nokia, be sure that NOP is the default access point while trying opera.


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

*opera mini will not work with NOP* u need mobile office to work any such application opera mini; gmail gotalk etc all will owrk with mobile office only not with NOP


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 24, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> *opera mini will not work with NOP* u need mobile office to work any such application opera mini; gmail gotalk etc all will owrk with mobile office only not with NOP



KAUN BOLA MERE BHAI!!!!!

i had been usin opera mini on airtel NOP sice ANCIENT time on my k700i  
and i seen usin my many other friends on their mobile.


but ITS JUST DONT WORK ON 3110


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> KAUN BOLA MERE BHAI!!!!!


 i tried mini 3 and 4 both with NOP didnt work for me called a couple of frenz they said it doesnt  then got MO activated the same app worked 

*Note: im talking about Nokia 6600 which hsa 2 opera browsers installed - 1 which comes from factory access only wap sites and mini bole toh opera mini from opera site


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 24, 2007)

are for that u hav to give proper proxy settings to be used by java apps for internet purpose. its really comlicated in nokia compared to sony ericsson!!


----------



## paradisevikas (Nov 25, 2007)

opera 4 is sucking my 7710 gets hanged every time i run it.n none other s/w is working .plz hlp


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ dont say like that. the concept of opera mini 4 is excellent. it doesnt work on ur phone may be coz of ur phones slow processor


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

@ iMav.. set the protocol to http instead of wap, it works fine


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the share, have to checkout cellity


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

^ the other person needs to have celity with GPRS enabled cell to send free msgs


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 27, 2007)

and there is no minimise option in CELITY so its not comfortable for sony ericsson phones


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cellity is ok.
I have also made a thread of free net softwares :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73475


----------

